# Help ID few of my plants



## maximoves (Jan 19, 2005)

http://community.webshots.com/photo/292025535/292029216kgtowV
What plant is this?

http://community.webshots.com/photo/292025535/292029663tmYVPV
And these are not identified yet.

http://community.webshots.com/photo/292025535/298371115mBqRhz
This is same than first one, only to get better idea about the size of the plant.

I tried to go thru tropika.dk to find out what they are, but drawings are hard to compare to live plant and also tank conditions influence quite a lot to the looks of the plant.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The first could be Java fern (Red) but the pic doesn't show the plant. Too hard to see.
The second is Cryptcoryne "Lucens" Nice plant.
The third is a sword, though I couldn't tell you which one from the pic.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

The first and last is a kind of Cryptocoryne but i am not sure what type. Try the Plantgeeks website - they may have pics of it


----------

